# Expectations 2004 picks (rough)



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

This is a little more general concensus of the players picked in the draft. No 23.56 PPG, 10.4 RPG stuff.....just basic statlines of the draftees in a few years.

1. Orlando - Dwight Howard 22 PPG 10 RPG
2. Charlotte - Emeka Okafor 12 PPG 10 RPG 3 BPG (semi bust)
3. Chicago - Ben Gordon 17 PPG 4 AST
4. LA Clippers - Shaun Livingston 9 PPG 3 AST (Bust)
5. Dallas - Devin Harris 13 PPG 6 AST
6. Atlanta - Josh Childress 8 PPG 3 AST (bust)
7. Chicago - Luol Deng 6 PPG 3 RPG (bust)
8. Toronto - Rafael Araujo 10 PPG 6 RPG
9. Phili - Andre Iguodala 10 PPG 6 RPG
10. Cleveland - Luke Jackson 13 PPG 5 RPG
11. Golden State - Andris Biedrins 8 PPG 3 RPG (bust)
12. Seattle - Robert Swift 15 PPG 8 RPG 
13. Portland - Sebastian Telfair 18 PPG 8 AST
14. Utah - Kris Humpries 17 PPG 8 RPG
15. Boston - Al Jefferson 19 PPG 9 RPG
16. Utah - Kirk Snyder 9 PPG 3 AST (bust)
17. Atlanta - Josh Smith 8 PPG 4 RPG (bust)
18. New Orleans - JR Smith 10 PPG 3 AST
19. Miami - Dorrel Wright 14 PPG 3 AST
20. Orlando - Jameer Nelson 9 PPG 5 AST
21. Dallas - Pavel Podzolkine 10 PPG 6 RPG (good role player)
22. Portland - Viktor Khyrapa 4 PPG 2 RPG (bust)
23. Portland - Segei Monia 9 PPG 3 RPG
24. Boston - Delonte West 1 PPG (out of NBA)
25. Boston - Tony Allen 6 PPG 3 AST
26. Sacramento - Kevin Martin 2 PPG (out of NBA)
27. LA Lakers - Sasha Vuljacic 10 PPG 4 AST
28. San Antonio - Beno Udrih 5 PPG 3 AST
29. Indiana - David Harrison 2 PPG (11th or 12th man)


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Nice job pr0wler. Good, realistic estimates, although I think a little high for the 13-15 picks. Weak draft this year.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think that there is any way that Howard will come in and average a double double. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't average more that 10 ppg.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West out of the NBA. :laugh: Varejeo and Ramos would've been much better selections.


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

I think that the only future hall of famer in this class is Okafor, you heard it here first. I also think that Howard will be a semi-bust, but will be a late bloomer(i.e. Webber), and he wont bloom as a member of the Magic. 

I think that the big busts from this draft will be Arajo(sp?), Telfair, and Deng will be a semi-bust, will produce very early in his carrer, but will tapper off( kind of like Antoine Walker) 

I also think that Josh Childress will be better than most people think.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Expectations? Shouldn't it be predictions? Regardless they suck....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks like you just randomly chose which players would bust.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Miami - Dorrel Wright 14 PPG 3 AST


The Heat don't expect to bring in Dorrell Wright right away, they are going to develop him and bring him in when Eddie Jones' contract expires. I think he'll average about 8-9ppg off the bench.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

remember this is in a few years, when they develop into the players that they should be. And rawse, the players i thought who are gonna be busts is my opinion from seeing them play, scouting reports and highlights. I have the right to my opinion....go try to point out flaws elsewhere.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> 
> 
> The Heat don't expect to bring in Dorrell Wright right away, they are going to develop him and bring him in when Eddie Jones' contract expires. I think he'll average about 8-9ppg off the bench.


If you think Dorrell Wright will get 8-9 ppg as a rookie you are dreaming. The Heat are stacked at the wing and this guy is just a raw high schooler. He'll be lucky to get 3 ppg.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think Jameer Nelson will do better than 9 points and 5 assists.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> remember this is in a few years, when they develop into the players that they should be. And rawse, the players i thought who are gonna be busts is my opinion from seeing them play, scouting reports and highlights. I have the right to my opinion....go try to point out flaws elsewhere.


You're entitled to your opinion just as much as I'm entitled to laugh at it.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

This draft is going to be compared to the draft of 84 with the Jazz being the big winners with Snyder and humphries being to perenial all stars. ROY will be Snyder.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

Al Jefferson, 19 and 9. 

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy_Heinsohn</b>!
> Al Jefferson, 19 and 9.
> 
> LOL! :laugh:


What do you think for him? I'd say that is an accurate prediction. Around 17/9 is what I think. Jefferson won't be a star, he will be a very solid player.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think for him? I'd say that is an accurate prediction. Around 17/9 is what I think. Jefferson won't be a star, he will be a very solid player.


12 and 6, tops. He's just coming out of high school and has yet to face any serious competition. Give him a few years and maybe he'll get into the 19/9 range (which I still think is unlikely).


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> This is a little more general concensus of the players picked in the draft. No 23.56 PPG, 10.4 RPG stuff.....*just basic statlines of the draftees in a few years.*


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Okafor rookie year: 20pts 10rbs 3blks lol, yes i said it somebody had too. somebody start a Okafor is going to average 20 and 10 his rookie season club!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Okafor 20 and 10, okay then we might as well start an Okafor it the G.O.A.T. thread. I don't see any way this can happen.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think Dorrell Wright will get 8-9 ppg as a rookie you are dreaming. The Heat are stacked at the wing and this guy is just a raw high schooler. He'll be lucky to get 3 ppg.


Hes not as *raw* as u seem to think!!!The reason most high school players dont make immediate impacts is that they're 100% dunking machines that cant shoot,yet Wright can shoot,handle,pass and jump out of the gym!!!All Wright needs to do is put on sum muscle this summer and work on his D!!!With Riles running the show the perfect place to become a gym rat and a great defender is Miami!!!

Wright will make a significant impact this season and should become a great player within 2-3 years!!!


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

Good post. I only have a few disagreements.

I think your numbers for Telfair and Humphries are a bit high (though I would not be surprised if Jefferson turns out to be accurate). Also, I think Okafor and Deng will both end up producing more.

Finally, I think it's unfair to label Snyder and Smith "busts" at 16 and 17, when you barely have them averaging less than Iggy at #10 who isn't labeled. If a player in the late teens becomes a solid role-player, they're not a bust.

Other than that, good post!


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't think everyone gets that he meant what their stats will be IN A FEW YEARS.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

12. Seattle - Robert Swift 15 PPG 8 RPG "

LAMO

I think Childress will average around 
15PPG 5RPG 2.5APG for his career. Those
are not really close to being superstar
numbers...But he will be a productive
player probably along the lines of Rip
Hamilton.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Question I have is who will have more of an impact in their rookie seasons Telfair or Livingston?


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> Question I have is who will have more of an impact in their rookie seasons Telfair or Livingston?


Depends on if you mean positive or negative impact.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Iguodala will become a solid role player, somewhat to the extent of Shane Battier. Andre is very athetlic, plays good d, and will compliment allen iverson nicely.....but I dont see him averaging many points a game. 

Josh Childress I think will be a bust altogether......he wont even be a solid role player.

Swift is the man.....he's the only true center out of this HS darft class, and hes got good skills and athleticism to back it up.


----------



## Dunhill6 (Mar 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tha supes</b>!
> I don't think everyone gets that he meant what their stats will be IN A FEW YEARS.


Yep. I, myself, like these types of posts and skimmed over the preface.......the post was very amusing to me until I realized the mistake


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

In a few years, Luke Jackson will be a 15/5/5 type of utility swingman, a very valuable player. 

Jameer Nelson will get about 15 and 7 I think. He's capable of scoring more, but it may not work out that way.

Okafor, I think, will get about 17 points and 10-12 boards, 2+ blocks.

Snyder is going to be good, I'm not sure about stats but he'll be a success. I think a lot of his contribution won't show up in stats.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes not as *raw* as u seem to think!!!The reason most high school players dont make immediate impacts is that they're 100% dunking machines that cant shoot,yet Wright can shoot,handle,pass and jump out of the gym!!!All Wright needs to do is put on sum muscle this summer and work on his D!!!With Riles running the show the perfect place to become a gym rat and a great defender is Miami!!!
> ...


Dorrell is extremely raw!!! He will not make much impact at all this year!!! Calm down!!! Drink some warm milk!!! Take a nap!!!


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

These are my predictions for next year:

1. Orlando - Dwight Howard 10 PPG 5 RPG
2. Charlotte - Emeka Okafor 14 PPG 11 RPG 3 BPG 
3. Chicago - Ben Gordon 16 PPG 4 AST
4. LA Clippers - Shaun Livingston 6 PPG 3 AST
5. Dallas - Devin Harris 13 PPG 5 AST
6. Atlanta - Josh Childress 10 PPG 
7. Chicago - Luol Deng 15 PPG 6 RPG
8. Toronto - Rafael Araujo 8 PPG 6 RPG
9. Phili - Andre Iguodala 12 PPG 5 RPG
10. Cleveland - Luke Jackson 13 PPG 5 RPG 4APG
11. Golden State - Andris Biedrins 3 PPG 2 RPG 
12. Seattle - Robert Swift 2 PPG 2 RPG 
13. Portland - Sebastian Telfair 2 PPG 1 AST
14. Utah - Kris Humpries 9 PPG 4 RPG
15. Boston - Al Jefferson 3 PPG 2 RPG
16. Utah - Kirk Snyder 8 PPG 
17. Atlanta - Josh Smith 7 PPG 3 RPG
18. New Orleans - JR Smith 2 PPG
19. Miami - Dorrel Wright 6 PPG 2 AST
20. Orlando - Jameer Nelson 12 PPG 5 AST
21. Dallas - Pavel Podzolkine 2 PPG 2 RPG 
22. Portland - Viktor Khyrapa 5 PPG 2 RPG
23. Portland - Segei Monia 6 PPG 3 RPG
24. Boston - Delonte West 3 PPG
25. Boston - Tony Allen 4 PPG 2 AST
26. Sacramento - Kevin Martin 2 PPG
27. LA Lakers - Sasha Vuljacic 4 PPG 2 AST
28. San Antonio - Beno Udrih 6 PPG 3 AST
29. Indiana - David Harrison 2 PPG


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dorell is WAAAYY too skinny to make any kind of real impact in the league this year. He's got a nice frame to put on some muscle though.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

jefferson=jerome james


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Dorrell Wright will take over the minutes Rasaul Butler had last year, and I think will do as good or just a bit better than Rasaul did.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Here are my long-term predictions:

1. Orlando - Dwight Howard 10 PPG 8 RPG (Bust)
2. Charlotte - Emeka Okafor 21 PPG 12 RPG 3 BPG
3. Chicago - Ben Gordon 14 PPG 5 APG
4. LA Clippers - Shaun Livingston 7 PPG 3 APG (Bust)
5. Dallas - Devin Harris 18 PPG 6 APG
6. Atlanta - Josh Childress 11 PPG 4 RPG 4 APG
7. Chicago - Luol Deng 6 PPG 3 RPG (bust)
8. Toronto - Rafael Araujo 15 PPG 9 RPG
9. Phili - Andre Iguodala 14 PPG 6 RPG 4 APG 2 SPG
10. Cleveland - Luke Jackson 16 PPG 5 RPG
11. Golden State - Andris Biedrins 5 PPG 3 RPG (bust)
12. Seattle - Robert Swift 4 PPG 2 RPG (MEGA bust)
13. Portland - Sebastian Telfair 18 PPG 8 AST 
14. Utah - Kris Humpries 19 PPG 9 RPG
15. Boston - Al Jefferson 14 PPG 9 RPG
16. Utah - Kirk Snyder 17 PPG 4 AST 4RPG
17. Atlanta - Josh Smith 8 PPG 4 RPG (Bust)
18. New Orleans - JR Smith NBDL
19. Miami - Dorrel Wright 14 PPG 3 AST
20. Orlando - Jameer Nelson 14 PPG 7 AST
21. Dallas - Pavel Podzolkine 10 PPG 6 RPG (good role player)
22. Portland - Viktoy Khyrapa BENCH
23. Portland - Segei Monia 8 PPG 6 RPG 2 SPG
24. Boston - CBA
25. Boston - Tony Allen 16 PPG 5 RPG (Steal)
26. Sacramento - Kevin Martin You'll never hear his name again
27. LA Lakers - Sasha Vuljacic 4 PPG 1 APG
28. San Antonio - Beno Udrih 6 PPG 3 APG
29. Indiana - David Harrison Out of league in 3-4 years


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Livingston wont be a bust i think telfair is goin to be a bust


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I've got my man Araujo with 11 points (in the Raptors high scoring offense) and 9 rebounds to go with 2 assists and 4.5 fouls. lots of minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm just going to do 'career year'

1. Orlando - Dwight Howard 24 pts 9 rbs 2 blks
2. Charlotte - Emeka Okafor 18 pts 11 rbs 4 blks 
3. Chicago - Ben Gordon 26 pts 5rbs 6 asts 
4. LA Clippers - Shaun Livingston 10 pts 7 asts 
5. Dallas - Devin Harris 16 pts 9 asts 
6. Atlanta - Josh Childress 14 pts 8 rbs 
7. Chicago - Luol Deng 12 pts 7 rbs 
8. Toronto - Rafael Araujo 8 pts 10 rbs 
9. Phili - Andre Iguodala 18 pts 6 rbs 5 asts 
10. Cleveland - Luke Jackson 22 pts 6 rbs 
11. Golden State - Andris Biedrins 6 pts 7 rbs 28mpg backup 
12. Seattle - Robert Swift 11 pts 7 rbs 
13. Portland - Sebastian Telfair 14 pts 10 asts 
14. Utah - Kris Humpries 20 pts 9 rbs 
15. Boston - Al Jefferson 24 pts 12 rebounds
16. Utah - Kirk Snyder 19 pts 7 rbs 
17. Atlanta - Josh Smith 3 pts 2 rbs (Rookie Year off bench) 
18. New Orleans - JR Smith 13 pts 6 rbs 
19. Miami - Dorrel Wright 16 pts 5 rbs 
20. Orlando - Jameer Nelson 12 pts 10 asts 
21. Dallas - Pavel Podzolkine 2 pts 1 rb (Gets a career-ending injury his first game) 
22. Portland - Viktor Khyrapa 4 pts 3 rbs (bench player, cut at rookie contract's end) 
23. Portland - Segei Monia 10 pts 6 rbs 2 stls 
24. Boston - Delonte West 7 pts 3 rbs (off bench) 
25. Boston - Tony Allen 18 pts 7 rbs 3 stls 
26. Sacramento - Kevin Martin 21 pts 8 rbs 
27. LA Lakers - Sasha Vuljacic 14 pts 7 asts 
28. San Antonio - Beno Udrih 4 pts 2 asts (backup, kicked out of the league after 2 years) 
29. Indiana - David Harrison 10 pts 8 rbs 3 blks


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> 
> I think that the big busts from this draft will be Arajo(sp?), Telfair,


You cant be a bust when noone realistically expects anything from you :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :grinning: 

Seriously though I think Arrajo will be better than alot of people give him credit for. Alot of people questioned the Clippers when the picked Chris Kaman, but he has turned out to be a pretty decent, solid player. I suspect Arrajo will be along those lines. 

Bassy on the other hand.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Dorrell is extremely raw!!! He will not make much impact at all this year!!! Calm down!!! Drink some warm milk!!! Take a nap!!!



:laugh: :laugh: Good stuff jmk!!! It made me laugh!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy_Heinsohn</b>!
> 
> 
> 12 and 6, tops. He's just coming out of high school and has yet to face any serious competition. Give him a few years and maybe he'll get into the 19/9 range (which I still think is unlikely).


His predictions were based on how he thinks they will do in a few years.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i think okafor will be the best nba player in this years draft, best rookie year and best overall career, he is going into an expansion team which will really on him more than other teams will rely on their rookies.
thinking a 17ppg 11rpg 2.5bpg for a great ROY year


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Expectations 2004 picks (rough)*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I'm just going to do 'career year'
> 
> 1. Orlando - Dwight Howard 24 pts 9 rbs 2 blks
> ...


So, basically you are saying that 23 (!) players from this year's draft are going to have a good season. Just look at number of players who would be All NBA team candidates in their best years: Howard, Okafor, Gordon, Harris, Jackson, Humpries, Jefferson, Martin. And Nelson having 12+10 when it's obvious that it's nowadays almoust impossible to get 10apg and game in the league is obviously getting more and more defensive. 
It would be a surprisingly deep draft. And you obviously underrate European prospects. What you made is the best case scenario for most of the players and a bad scenario for players you don't like.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> 2. Charlotte - Emeka Okafor 21 PPG 12 RPG 3 BPG


That would be awesome, Okafor is the leader of this team, so he has to set an example for everyone and prove he can step up in different situtations. I think he will more likely avg 15-16ppg 9-10rpg and 2-3bpg


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Expectations 2004 picks (rough)*



> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> 
> 
> So, basically you are saying that 23 (!) players from this year's draft are going to have a good season. Just look at number of players who would be All NBA team candidates in their best years: Howard, Okafor, Gordon, Harris, Jackson, Humpries, Jefferson, Martin. And Nelson having 12+10 when it's obvious that it's nowadays almoust impossible to get 10apg and game in the league is obviously getting more and more defensive.
> It would be a surprisingly deep draft. And you obviously underrate European prospects. What you made is the best case scenario for most of the players and a bad scenario for players you don't like.


This is over the course of anywhere between 1-15 years, you know. Emeka Okafor, Luol Deng, Rafael Arajuo, and Sergei Monya will IMO have their best years by their 3rd year and will slip from there on. Players like Kris Humphries, Iggy, Snyder, Childress, and Harris IMO will have their career years around year 5, and slowly get worse after that. Ben Gordon and Luke Jackson are really the only players I could see scoring 20 points per game after 5 years and even improving on that. Dwight Howard, Kevin Martin, and Al Jefferson are players I think will take around 8-9 years in the league to reach their prime. Tony Allen, IMO, is ready right away but it should take him a few years for coaches to realize he doesn't deserve getting off the bench.

For example let's just take a look at the 1998 draft and their career years so far.

1. LA Clippers Michael Olowokandi 12/9/2/1
2. Vancouver Mike Bibby 18/3/5/1
3. Denver Raef LaFrentz 15/7/1/3
4. Toronto Antawn Jamison 22/7/2/1/1
5. Golden State Vince Carter 28/6/4/2/1
7. Sacramento Jason Williams 15/3/8/2
8. Philadelphia Larry Hughes 23/6/4/2/1
9. Milwaukee Dirk Nowitzki 25/10/3/1/1
10. Boston Paul Pierce 26/7/4/2/1
11. Detroit Bonzi Wells 17/6/3/2
12. Orlando Michael Doleac 7/4/1
13. Orlando Keon Clark 11/7/1/1/2 
15. Orlando Matt Harpring 18/7/2/1
17. Minnesota Radoslav Nesterovic 11/7/2/1/2
19. Milwaukee Pat Garrity 11/4/1/1
21. Charlotte Ricky Davis 21/5/6/2
25. Indiana Al Harrington 13/6/2/1
29. Utah Nazr Mohammed 12/9/1/1/1

Not to mention some players like Michael Dickerson who had some good years in the league but are no longer with the NBA.

As far as underrating Euro prospects, I'm probably the world's biggest fan of Roko-Leni Ukic. I'm not fond to fond of the Euro projects ala Biedrins, Darko. Some, like Fredrick Weis, never came over. I was expecting Turkoglu to be a decent player in the league, similar to what he is now. I always thought Bagaric and Brezec would suck, I was right about them. I thought Big Jake Tsakalidis was going to be a top5 center in the league. I thought Pau Gasol was going to be around a 20/10 player in the league, similar to what he is now. Vladimir Radmanovic exceeded my expectations of what I thought would become of him. I thought Raul Lopez would be a top10 PG one day, wrong about him. I expected Tony Parker would be a steal, but not as good as he is today. I expected Skita to be a bust but just a little better than he is now. I thought Bostjan Nachbar would turn out a little worse than he is today. Jiri Welsch I thought would be a tad worse than he is now. I expected Mickael Pietrus would be a star in the league. That is all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow you think Robert Swift and Al Jefferson are going to be better than Okafor essentially. Thats just plain ridiculous.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i dont know about stats
but here is how i rank the players overall at the end of their careers


1.okafor
2.nelson
3.howard
4.snyder
5.igudoala


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

howard will be the best!

``And it shall (and) will come to pass that Dwight Howard II will surpass LeBron James for the best high school basketball player, college player and NBA player. Amen.''


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

:no:


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Dwight Howard is gonna be a great player. Okafor will be nothing more than an average scorer, and good defensive player (Theo Ratliff w/ less shot blocking).

And yes, Swift will be better than Okafor a few years down the road. Swift was projected as a #1 pick a couple years down the road if he had gone to college. He prolly would of been #2 or 3 in the 2006 draft, or top 5-6 in next years draft.

OT: I was meaning to ask what happened to Michael Dickerson. he was a one of my favourite players back when the Grizzlies were in Vancouver. He was doing really well, then he had a knee injury or something....and I haven't seen him since. Did he retire due to the injury, or is he just simply not good enough to make an NBA roster because of the injury?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

my predictions for career avgs

1. Orlando - Dwight Howard 24 PPG 10 RPG 2 BPG(ony all nba 1st)
2. Charlotte - Emeka Okafor 13 PPG 8 RPG 2 BPG
3. Chicago - Ben Gordon 14 PPG 5 APG(steve francis?)
4. LA Clippers - Shaun Livingston 12 PPG 8 APG 
5. Dallas - Devin Harris 19 PPG 6 APG
6. Atlanta - Josh Childress 6 PPG 2 RPG 2 APG(bust)
7. Chicago - Luol Deng 14 PPG 5 RPG 
8. Toronto - Rafael Araujo 9 PPG 9 RPG
9. Phili - Andre Iguodala 12 PPG 6 RPG 4 APG 2 SPG
10. Cleveland - Luke Jackson 11 PPG 5 RPG
11. Golden State - Andris Biedrins 11 PPG 8 RPG 
12. Seattle - Robert Swift 15 PPG 8 RPG 
13. Portland - Sebastian Telfair 9 PPG 7 AST(never will be consistent scorer)
14. Utah - Kris Humpries 5 PPG 8 RPG
15. Boston - Al Jefferson 15 PPG 14 RPG
16. Utah - Kirk Snyder 14 PPG 3 AST 5 RPG
17. Atlanta - Josh Smith 8 PPG 4 RPG (Bust)
18. New Orleans - JR Smith 18 PPG
19. Miami - Dorrel Wright 17 PPG 3 APG
20. Orlando - Jameer Nelson 14 PPG 7 AST
21. Dallas - Pavel Podzolkine 8 PPG 7 RPG 
22. Portland - Viktoy Khyrapa 7 PPG 4 RPG
23. Portland - Segei Monia 14 PPG 6 RPG 2 SPG
24. Boston - *Delonte West 18 PPG 6 APG* 
25. Boston - Tony Allen 3 PPG 3 RPG 1 SPG
26. Sacramento - Kevin Martin 9 PPG 4 RPG(good role player)
27. LA Lakers - Sasha Vujacic 4 PPG 1 APG
28. San Antonio - Beno Udrih 6 PPG 3 APG
29. Indiana - David Harrison 11 PPG 7 RPG

2nd Round Notables
Jackson Vroman 8ppg 8rpg
Royal Ivey 7ppg 4apg 5 rpg 2 spg
Antonio Burks 11ppg 4apg(bobby jackson type)
Tim Pickett 13ppg 3 apg


we are gonna see alot of "good" players in this draft that are able to score double digits but I dont think there are that many or any great players in this draft


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Josh Smith won't be the bust ppl are making him out to be. He will be a top 5 player from this draft. 

Best season he will ever have 22 ppg, 7 rpg, 2 apg, 1 bpg


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Expectations 2004 picks (rough)*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> As far as underrating Euro prospects, I'm probably the world's biggest fan of Roko-Leni Ukic.



Well, you know I used to play on the same youth team as Roko til I stopped training 5 years ago. He's a great kid and he's got a lot of fans here in his home country. So, you're maybe his biggest US fan. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here are my realistic expectations for each players best year...

1. Dwight Howard: 19ppg, 9rpg, 2apg, 2bpg, 1.5spg

2. Emeka Okafor: 18ppg, 11rpg, 2apg, 3bpg, 2spg

3. Ben Gordon: 20ppg, 4rpg, 5apg, 2spg

4. Shaun Livingston: 12ppg, 4rpg, 6apg, 1spg

5. Devin Harris: 16ppg, 4rpg, 5apg, 1.5spg

6. Josh Childress: 12ppg, 6rpg, 3apg, 1spg, 1bpg

7. Loul Deng: 14ppg, 5rpg, 2apg, 1spg

8. Rafael Araujo: 11ppg, 7rpg, 1apg, 1spg

9. Andre Igoudala: 13ppg, 5rpg, 4apg, 1.5spg

10. Luke Jackson: 17ppg, 4rpg, 4apg, 1.5spg

11. Andris Biedrinis: 16ppg, 8rpg, 2apg, 1.5bpg, 1spg

12. Robert Swift: 10ppg, 6rpg, 1apg, 2bpg

13. Sebastion Telfair: 12ppg, 3rpg, 8apg, 1.5spg

14. Kris Humphries: 11ppg, 6rpg, 1apg

15. Al Jefferson: 9ppg, 9rpg, 1apg, 1bpg

16. Kirk Snyder: 14ppg, 5rpg, 2apg, 1spg

17. Josh Smith: 13ppg, 4rpg, 2apg

18. JR Smith: 8ppg, 3rpg, 1apg

19. Dorrell Wright: 18ppg, 4rpg, 2apg, 1spg

20. Jameer Nelson: 11ppg, 4rpg, 4apg, 2spg

21. Pavel Podklozine: 7ppg, 5rpg, 1apg, 1bpg

22. Viktoy Khyrapa: 9ppg, 5rpg, 1apg, 1bpg

23. Sergei Monya: 16ppg, 4rpg, 2apg 

24. Delonte West: 10ppg, 3rpg, 2apg, 1spg

25. Tony Allen: 6ppg, 2rpg, 1apg

26. Kevin Martin: 13ppg, 3rpg, 1apg

27. Sasha Vuljanic: 10ppg, 3rpg, 3apg, 1spg

28. Beno Udrih: 7ppg, 2rpg, 4apg, 1spg

29. David Harrison: 6ppg, 7rpg, 1spg, 1bpg


----------

